# The 2017 season is almost here



## cdwraw (Apr 11, 2013)

Just checked ground temp and its 54. I read somewhere years ago that ground temp needs to be between 55-58 for shrooms to pop. So we have some rain in the forecast, think I will be checking after work. Wish me luck


----------



## ksmorel (Mar 4, 2017)

I checked a few spots and nothing yet. Im hoping for some rain. Might check again today and scope out some places. My guess is next weekend will be good if we get rain.


----------



## mikeeieio (Nov 3, 2016)

When I have some morels, I wash them in plain cool water. Then, I pour the spore bearing wash water into 2 liter pop bottles 3/4 full. Squeeze each bottle so most of the air is expelled, then cap it and freeze the bottle. This helps keep it from splitting under ice pressure. After a few weeks, let the bottles thaw out. The next day pour the water where you want the morels to grow. Next year keep your eye on that spot where you poured the water. This has worked for me three times (different years). I live in southern Indiana and wanted to share this when the season gets started. Mike


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm curious as to why you freeze it.


----------



## cdwraw (Apr 11, 2013)

So has anyone found any shrooms yet?
As warm as it's been they are bound to come up as soon as we get some rain. 
Which we have a small chance for rain all week here around Big Hill area.


----------



## burnzykc (Apr 7, 2015)

Went out today to try and find some morels. I didn't have any luck, it's just too dry.


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

Mike ElElO, yes, why do you freeze it?


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

good rains down here in SEK, with more in the forecast. next weekend should be good to go


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Had a few small rains over the last four days. Went out a little yesterday and didn't find any. Red buds have been our for awhile and usually a few weeks after them. Ground is a little cool but once found them in the snow.


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

We got over two inches of rain last night. Looks like everybody got good rains from the map. Has the potential to be a good year.


----------



## nellman (Apr 20, 2016)

I've already sein 4 different people pull them up around Manhattan. I personally have not found anything in pott country yet


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

still waiting here in PIttsburg area, still thinking by Saturday, should see a few. Oklahoma site not showing any finds close to the border yet.


----------



## ksmorel (Mar 4, 2017)

Found some today 30 miles north of Wichita


----------



## ksmorel (Mar 4, 2017)

Found about a 1/2 pound today. Everything was flooded and i couldnt really go where i like. But if it stops raining sat should be a great day in kansas. The ones i found were all young yellows, very light in color, some very small but some larger ones too. Glad i got out my raincoat! I did notice they all have very small bugs... I never noticed this until last year. Any ideas why or how to get rid of them.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

A friend of mine just sent me a picture of a pretty good haul, maybe five pounds of fresh and larger whites. Came from south eastern Kansas, near Oklahoma. After all the rain and decent temperatures I went out this morning around Lawrence and didn't find anything. 

Looking at the forecast for the next week, I'm not too optimistic. The ground is wet and we should see more rain, but the daytime and overnight temperatures look like they're going to stay low. I'm going to hold off a bit until it improves, or I hear otherwise!


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Finally found a couple today. Just picked the one which was a nice mushroom. The other was just barely coming up through the leaves. I'm SE of Wichita.


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

I am itching ready to go... if we had sun today it be perfect rather cold right now.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone from around Moundcity ?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 1, 2017)

Any good spots around junction city/ fort riley area?


----------



## nuttymorels (Apr 30, 2013)

For anyone in or around the Wichita area I have a general question. Does anyone find decent Amounts on public land or are most spots private? I have had great success finding on private property but lost access a few years back. I have only found them once on public land in the last 4 years and that spot has gone dry the past 2 years. I am hoping I am suddenly just bad at finding them but I don't feel like getting shot during turkey season going on people's property either. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

I mainly hunt on public property. I get quite a few on my own place as they come up in my yard


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

The wichita area has sucked for the last two years because there was no moisture, when ground Temps were correct. Three years ago was ok, but 4 was awesome!

I hunt both private, and public ground.
Morels in South Central kansas, are just hit or miss.

I am hoping they are hit tomorrow, but I wish it was warmer


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

Well it was rather cold today, but sun came out for a bit maybe that will help with tomorrow being warm. I am hoping we find our first find of ne ks. Our first find last year was April 2, 2016. Soo good luck


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

Went out scouted, found the first morel of the season, my husband found one and i found another about 6 inches away(total of 3, 1 yellow, 2 grey). Next weekend we should really see the flush come in!


----------



## Toddo (Apr 2, 2017)

I looked in Leavenworth county yesterday, too cold I think. Temperature going up Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Plenty of moisture, next weekend could be great.


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

I looked in some new areas around Harper, and it's too early there. I will check out closer to home (Augusta) this week. It should be close


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Walked to my best spots today. Only found one more. Raining now. Tonight we had burgers and mushrooms. Worth the wait.


----------



## Lori (Apr 3, 2017)

Near Pittsburg Ks found few greys under cedars. Cousins finding few yellows around Thayer/Chanute.


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Can't help but think we are a week to 10 days out still. We need some warmer nights and sun


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Btw, I've dumped mushroom remnants and wash water at home and at my hunting areas for 20 yrs and have never seen any results


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

mikeeieio said:


> When I have some morels, I wash them in plain cool water. Then, I pour the spore bearing wash water into 2 liter pop bottles 3/4 full. Squeeze each bottle so most of the air is expelled, then cap it and freeze the bottle. This helps keep it from splitting under ice pressure. After a few weeks, let the bottles thaw out. The next day pour the water where you want the morels to grow. Next year keep your eye on that spot where you poured the water. This has worked for me three times (different years). I live in southern Indiana and wanted to share this when the season gets started. Mike


 I've dumped my water and remnants for 20 yrs in various places and have never seen any results


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

We (the wife and kids) found a batch of them Sunday afternoon. They were in the creek bottoms. Had to rake leafs out of the way to see them. There were more than usual in this particular spot, I hope it means it's going to be a good yr!


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Catscratch said:


> We (the wife and kids) found a batch of them Sunday afternoon. They were in the creek bottoms. Had to rake leafs out of the way to see them. There were more than usual in this particular spot, I hope it means it's going to be a good yr!


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

Is anyone having any luck around the Douglas or Franklin county areas?


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Catscratch said:


> We (the wife and kids) found a batch of them Sunday afternoon. They were in the creek bottoms. Had to rake leafs out of the way to see them. There were more than usual in this particular spot, I hope it means it's going to be a good yr!


Where


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Where at???


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Lol, spit it out will ya! 

South Central Kansas. 67023 if you want to look it up on zip code map.

According to my notes I ALWAYS find some around April 10th regardless of weather and temps, but they are almost always a old and dried up. So now we start looking late March and generally find them but it isn't always easy. These were completely covered in leafs, they had to be raked to find any. I'm thinking a gas powered leaf blower might be in my near future.


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Catscratch said:


> Lol, spit it out will ya!
> 
> South Central Kansas. 67023 if you want to look it up on zip code map.
> 
> According to my notes I ALWAYS find some around April 10th regardless of weather and temps, but they are almost always a old and dried up. So now we start looking late March and generally find them but it isn't always easy. These were completely covered in leafs, they had to be raked to find any. I'm thinking a gas powered leaf blower might be in my near future.


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol Can't get use this pages new format went out Saturday near Topeka on river. No luck. Still a little too cold at night I believe. Maybe this weekend temps will rise ground temps enough. We have plenty of moisture now


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

kawvalleyshrooms said:


> Lol Can't get use this pages new format went out Saturday near Topeka on river. No luck. Still a little too cold at night I believe. Maybe this weekend temps will rise ground temps enough. We have plenty of moisture now


That's no joke. The ground was spongy before this last rain and we are suppose to get more tonight! 
Good luck to ya. I'm hopeful to find more but you never know. Keep us updated.


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Went out today and only found one. Ground is still cold.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

nuttymorels said:


> For anyone in or around the Wichita area I have a general question. Does anyone find decent Amounts on public land or are most spots private? I have had great success finding on private property but lost access a few years back. I have only found them once on public land in the last 4 years and that spot has gone dry the past 2 years. I am hoping I am suddenly just bad at finding them but I don't feel like getting shot during turkey season going on people's property either. Any input is appreciated!


I've hunted both private and public (kind of near Wichita) and have great luck on both. I have also had horrible luck on both. The thing about public is beating the crowd. It only take one guy to hit a honey hole before you and your season is toast. 
You should be 1000x's safer on private land than on public when it comes to turkey hunters. At least on private land the land owner can give everyone a heads up that "Fred" is turkey hunting Saturday and "Joe" is mushroom hunting too, you guys watch out for each other. Never know who and what you are going to run into on public. I've bumped into some real idiots before. 
Bummer that you lost access to a good spot. Hope you find another.


----------



## Chris14 (Apr 6, 2017)

Going to be searching around Hillsdale lake this weekend. Has anybody found any around NE Kansas yet? Definitely have the moisture just need higher overnight lows


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Chris14 said:


> Going to be searching around Hillsdale lake this weekend. Has anybody found any around NE Kansas yet? Definitely have the moisture just need higher overnight lows


Found about 8 along kansas river yesterday near Topeka


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Bsm said:


> I've dumped my water and remnants for 20 yrs in various places and have never seen any results





kawvalleyshrooms said:


> Found about 8 along kansas river yesterday near Topeka


All of my best spots are flooded, gonna have to search higher ground. Going Monday in ne kansas


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Catscratch said:


> I've hunted both private and public (kind of near Wichita) and have great luck on both. I have also had horrible luck on both. The thing about public is beating the crowd. It only take one guy to hit a honey hole before you and your season is toast.
> You should be 1000x's safer on private land than on public when it comes to turkey hunters. At least on private land the land owner can give everyone a heads up that "Fred" is turkey hunting Saturday and "Joe" is mushroom hunting too, you guys watch out for each other. Never know who and what you are going to run into on public. I've bumped into some real idiots before.
> Bummer that you lost access to a good spot. Hope you find another.


Unless your 2 ft tall with feathers I don't worry about Turkey hunters. They can tell the difference


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Bsm said:


> Unless your 2 ft tall with feathers I don't worry about Turkey hunters. They can tell the difference


I agree 100% that they "can" tell the difference. But I've seen way too many people that shoot in low light conditions or just at movement before a positive id on their target. It's worth it to pay attention to your surroundings and wear bright clothing. I've seen lots of crazies on public land!


----------



## Micheal (Apr 7, 2017)

Found 54 Wednesday even on the river west of Topeka only found 9 last night


----------



## Micheal (Apr 7, 2017)

Sorry Wednesday evening auto correct stupid smart phone


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Catscratch said:


> I agree 100% that they "can" tell the difference. But I've seen way too many people that shoot in low light conditions or just at movement before a positive id on their target. It's worth it to pay attention to your surroundings and wear bright clothing. I've seen lots of crazies on public land!


Catscratch you sound alarmist. I don't know where you hunt but I can't believe there are that many unethical hunters out there and if that's the case why were you walking around in low light conditions finding and watching all these people in total camo taking shots at anything that moved. Doesn't make sense, but that's ok you keep scaring everyone away from my public places. More for me


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Bsm said:


> Catscratch you sound alarmist. I don't know where you hunt but I can't believe there are that many unethical hunters out there and if that's the case why were you walking around in low light conditions finding and watching all these people in total camo taking shots at anything that moved. Doesn't make sense, but that's ok you keep scaring everyone away from my public places. More for me


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank goodness I've not been exposed to Turkey hunters like that in my 45 yrs of hunting mushrooms and turkey. Most shots are close enough that you can't be mistaken for a turkey


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Found 7 in my yard tonight. Got a few other places. I think the season is getting in gear now.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

spent a couple hrs poking around not much to report ground is to cold. today and tomorrow should fix that


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Lol


Bsm said:


> Catscratch you sound alarmist. I don't know where you hunt but I can't believe there are that many unethical hunters out there and if that's the case why were you walking around in low light conditions finding and watching all these people in total camo taking shots at anything that moved. Doesn't make sense, but that's ok you keep scaring everyone away from my public places. More for me


Lol. Panties bunched up? Nuttymorel said he was worried about getting shot on private land. I replied that he would probably be safer on private land than public. 
I've hunted, fished, and camped on public land for lots of yrs. You've spent 45yrs on public land and never encountered drunks, druggies, or stumbled into someone's hunting setup. Good for you! I still go back to my original statement to a person worried that mushroom hunting on private land would get him shot... probably not likely. Never once said don't use public, just that he shouldn't be too worried about private and that it should be safer than the public land he is use to.
You are right though, accidents don't happen often enough to warrant being aware of your surroundings and taking a precaution or two to make your identity unmistakable.
Lol, I can't believe this is even a conversation.


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Catscratch said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Lol. Panties bunched up? Nuttymorel said he was worried about getting shot on private land. I replied that he would probably be safer on private land than public.
> ...


Your last paragraph was the best, good luck hunting, choosing not to live in fear


----------



## Bsm (Apr 3, 2017)

Catscratch said:


> I agree 100% that they "can" tell the difference. But I've seen way too many people that shoot in low light conditions or just at movement before a positive id on their target. It's worth it to pay attention to your surroundings and wear bright clothing. I've seen lots of crazies on public land!


The only way you could see people" way to many times" shoot in low light conditions at the first thing that moved, is to be with them. That's my whole point. Sounds exaggerated. Done with this dribble, good luck shroomin, remember to wear your Turkey hat


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Bsm said:


> The only way you could see people" way to many times" shoot in low light conditions at the first thing that moved, is to be with them. That's my whole point. Sounds exaggerated. Done with this dribble, good luck shroomin, remember to wear your Turkey hat


You don't seem like you want to drop it. I wasn't going to reply to your 10:45am post and figured you were done too. Then you came back at 11:07am to post more and accuse me of being an unethical hunter... I've seen a lot of meltdowns on internet forums but I don't remember one being over something as mundane as which is safer; private or public land.

No - I don't hunt with unethical or unsafe hunters, trespassers, or poachers (but I know plenty of them, hence knowing these things happen but thanks for the accusation of being an unsafe hunter). 
Yes - I have had close calls (log enough time in the woods and you might too).
No - I haven't had many close calls. 
Yes - I still ascertain that private land is probably safer than public. 
Yes - I still think it's good to make your presence unmistakable. 

Mushroom report: found a small mess of them last Sunday in a creek bottom. 1 on Wednesday on a west facing bluff and 1 on Saturday on an east facing bluff. Both the singles were in oak forest, the mess a week ago was near Sycamore trees. Found nothing this morning in my usual spots. I'm not in OK but I'm far enough south in KS that you could almost call it OK. 

You have a great season! I hope this is over, I didn't join this forum for drama. It's starting to feel like Jr. High in here and to my own dismay I'm part of it.


----------



## nuttymorels (Apr 30, 2013)

Catscratch said:


> You don't seem like you want to drop it. I wasn't going to reply to your 10:45am post and figured you were done too. Then you came back at 11:07am to post more and accuse me of being an unethical hunter... I've seen a lot of meltdowns on internet forums but I don't remember one being over something as mundane as which is safer; private or public land.
> 
> No - I don't hunt with unethical or unsafe hunters, trespassers, or poachers (but I know plenty of them, hence knowing these things happen but thanks for the accusation of being an unsafe hunter).
> Yes - I have had close calls (log enough time in the woods and you might too).
> ...


Hahahaha. I just checked back and this made my day. I guess a little humor doesn't go a long way on the internet. Thanks for the replies catscratch much appreciated.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Catscratch said:


> You don't seem like you want to drop it. I wasn't going to reply to your 10:45am post and figured you were done too. Then you came back at 11:07am to post more and accuse me of being an unethical hunter... I've seen a lot of meltdowns on internet forums but I don't remember one being over something as mundane as which is safer; private or public land.
> 
> No - I don't hunt with unethical or unsafe hunters, trespassers, or poachers (but I know plenty of them, hence knowing these things happen but thanks for the accusation of being an unsafe hunter).
> Yes - I have had close calls (log enough time in the woods and you might too).
> ...


 How much fun is this site? I'd have to say it is entertainment, thanks guys. Lolol


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

nuttymorels said:


> Hahahaha. I just checked back and this made my day. I guess a little humor doesn't go a long way on the internet. Thanks for the replies catscratch much appreciated.


On a serious note; have you found any additional places to mushroom hunt?


----------



## nuttymorels (Apr 30, 2013)

Catscratch said:


> On a serious note; have you found any additional places to mushroom hunt?


I started on google earth and been to a few public spots over the weekend. Some look promising as far as ground and cottonwoods/elms. Seems like next week or weekend might be the time to actually find them though based on everyone's input. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

nuttymorels said:


> I started on google earth and been to a few public spots over the weekend. Some look promising as far as ground and cottonwoods/elms. Seems like next week or weekend might be the time to actually find them though based on everyone's input. Fingers crossed!!


Good luck with your season. I'm hopeful for next week also! I was hopeful for this weekend and didn't find much at all


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

Hunted both days this weekend in South Central kansas, in spots were I normally find them, and found zero. Very few lbm, and the oak leaves are all showing early. 

It's surprising, but that's my experience


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Hahillbilly, Same here, I live SE of Wichita and my best spots have produced nothing. Got a few in other places but nothing to shout about.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

^^^ Same here, south east of Wichita and my best spots haven't produced (except one spot that usually produces a couple but produced 10 a wk ago). I've found a few big and fresh one's, but they were singles and were not in my usual spots. I'm starting to worry!


----------



## Douglas W Buck (Apr 10, 2017)

nuttymorels said:


> For anyone in or around the Wichita area I have a general question. Does anyone find decent Amounts on public land or are most spots private? I have had great success finding on private property but lost access a few years back. I have only found them once on public land in the last 4 years and that spot has gone dry the past 2 years. I am hoping I am suddenly just bad at finding them but I don't feel like getting shot during turkey season going on people's property either. Any input is appreciated!


Were camo l do it all the time here in Indiana and l have never been caught and find plenty


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

In Kansas getting shot would be a blessing. Getting arrested is what I would worry about. Search purple posts.
Good news is, many folks will let you, and there are plenty on public land, if there is a good hatch.


----------



## nuttymorels (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't believe I haven't heard of the purple posts before, well I know now. Ya, I really was using half humor not so worried about getting shot more of the trespassing concept. Either way, going out each night the rest of the week after work and all Sunday. Seems like they should be around right now so sure going to find out. Hoping to see some people post good finds.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Yep, the purple makes is a lot easier for LEO to ticket and fine trespassers, got to have the written permission on ya or they write it out. I've lost a lot of permission due to trespassers. Eventually the land owner tell HighPo and Gamewarden that nobody has permission anymore and to start writing tickets. Sucks that a few can ruin it for everyone!


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Got rain last night and it was warm when I got up this morning. Hoping for another greasy skillet soon.


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Chris14 said:


> Going to be searching around Hillsdale lake this weekend. Has anybody found any around NE Kansas yet? Definitely have the moisture just need higher overnight lows


I have been out 5 times in the past 3 weeks in Douglas County. Haven't seen or smelled any. 
A friend of mine near Tonganoxie has been hauling them in for the past 2 weeks. I'm going to try again today since we had a nice little rain last night.


----------



## krubenich (Mar 21, 2017)

Wichita Area: I am very new to this! We just started hunting last weekend. A friend of mine told me about a spot west of Wichita that he had found a bunch a couple years ago...nada. We went east and north...nada. I'm not sure if it's because we are novices and don't know what we are doing or if there just aren't many out yet but we didn't have any luck.  We are not giving up! With all this rain, we know they will have to be there sooner or later. haha I do have a question...since we are not far from Oklahoma, would that be worth a shot?


----------



## nuttymorels (Apr 30, 2013)

I have only been searching new spots, but have found nothing so far. . Going out all weekend so I will report back. I just don't see them not popping up this week and next with temps/rain we are going to be looking at. A little more sunshine would be good though.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

They're up! I found a few pounds today, and friends report finding more. Mostly large whites and yellows, and all fairly old. This is all in the Lawrence area. Like last year, it looks like we mostly skipped the greys and smaller whites and went straight to the big fat whites and yellows. 

Also like last year, 98% of what I found have been under sycamores. I mostly have been looking in stream/creek areas, so haven't been to any bigger rivers, hillsides, etc. With today's rain and temperature, I'm expecting this coming week to have a lot of potential.


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hit a great flush today!! 53 fist sized in one area!! Had not been into them like that for a number of years!


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice finds Ksalmon, where at or vacinity?


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you.Topeka area.


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)

We received another 1 1/2' of rain overnight. All this week should be great in NE Kansas. Grass is TALL. Low and slow!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)

16 big Grey's after the rain. They are starting in the hills.


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

I hadn't found any for a week. Today in my yard got around 17. I can't figure this year out. Thought is was over for me. They were nice sized. I left most of them to see how they are in the morning. Went back to one of my hot spots and none. Haven't got any from that site this year


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Went out yesterday, floating big rivers near Perry. It had a very different feel from the creek areas I hunted the day before. We found a couple greys and a couple dozen small to medium whites, and not too many in any one area. 

Basically, the river areas felt like they were much earlier in their development. We also did some creeks north of Perry and found nothing. They were coming up on a friend's land nearby, but we found nothing. As usual, it's pretty hard to predict where they're coming up...


----------



## kb st.joe.mo (Apr 7, 2017)

ksalmon, nice haul. Where you in river bottoms? those are big but still look real good. Were they in tall grass?


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Found 5 pounds of mostly yellows, some smaller whites yesterday around Lawrence. Half of the yellows were older and starting to head downhill. The undergrowth in the woods isn't bad yet but it feels like it's about to turn the corner. It feels to be right about the middle of the season (unless we get a heat wave). Forecast for the next week looks like great mushroom weather, good temperatures and perhaps a little rain.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Just went out today and found three older whites! For about 4 hours of searching. Strange season. Am I just imagining things, or was it easier 4-5 years ago? Hard to tell anymore...


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Haven't found any in five days. Worst year ever for me. Old hot spots had few or none. My yard was the best place this year.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Weird yr for me too. I found a few but not in usual spots. Grass is tall now, going to be hard finding if any are still out popping up.


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

Is it over?


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I haven't been out for a little while but personally, I'd be surprised- we haven't had any kind of heat wave that seems to bring the season to a close. Since people have slowed down on their posting it's certainly possible though! I've been too busy to get out, but if I have time in the next few days, I'll let people know how it goes.


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Been a slow year for me found two about three days ago. I wasn't hunting but they came up in my yard. So I went back to my old hot spots and again none.


----------



## ms_ morel (Oct 17, 2012)

First, it was warm (too early) with no rain to speak of. Now, we have rain and temps in the upper 50s to 60 here in Kansas City, MO. Maybe, after the rain it might warm up just enough to get them going? We'll have to see.........


----------



## drew4 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the season is done. All of my spots have started to stop producing and everything I have found is old. Never did an good in the KC area this year everything I found was West.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I went out yesterday and found one big old crumbly yellow, and it was pretty buggy. The woods are getting overgrown and the forecast is going to be pretty cold at night for a while. At this point I'm not too optimistic- there have been plenty of years where the best picking was in early May but this doesn't feel like one of those years.


----------



## Moreler Feller (May 11, 2017)

Found 6 yellows and two gray on May 8 near Melvern all in about an 20 inch circle. No others found. Tips were a little dry but they were real moist elsewhere. It was late afternoon. Had them for dinner. Anyone else still finding them?


----------



## aschwindamann (May 12, 2017)

cdwraw said:


> Just checked ground temp and its 54. I read somewhere years ago that ground temp needs to be between 55-58 for shrooms to pop. So we have some rain in the forecast, think I will be checking after work. Wish me luck


----------

